# Comcast SportsNet Chicago...Not All Good News



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...6sep28,1,3397241.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

At the request of the teams involved, Comcast is negotiating with cable TV's nemesis, satellite providers, so Chicago-area fans who watch on satellite aren't blocked out of the action. Satellite viewers are out of luck in Philadelphia, where Comcast didn't strike a deal with satellite providers.

Though Comcast executives say they will reach deals to make the programming available to its competitors by Friday, negotiations are ongoing with several companies. *And even if the deals get done by Friday, it may take weeks or months before all cable and satellite customers get to see all their games.*

*Cable and satellite subscribers may not see games right away while programming providers are in negotiations to obtain the content.*

I know this has been a topic of interest for many fans. The station hits the airwaves Friday, 10/1. The Bulls first preseason game takes place in Boston on 10/12.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Here's their website:

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/

And here's the Comcast phone number that's listed on the site. It says calls should be made between 9am and 5pm.

*312.527.4114*


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

shouldn't affect league pass though right?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

yeah i get league pass too and in the past they just had the bulls games on regular cable but i got league pass cause im a lakers fan so but i still watched every bull game


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Here's their website:
> 
> http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/
> ...


Hmmmph... getting through to Comcast via phone... I would recommend calling at 9am and being prepared to wait til 4:45pm for them to pick up. :sour:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> shouldn't affect league pass though right?


I'm with you! Is this going to effect those of us with League Pass? Also, are the preseason games going to be available thru league pass or are they only going to be seen thru the local cable channel? I was looking forward to being able to catch as many preseason games as possible just to get a feel for what this team may be like. I need my fix baby and I need it soon!!!!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm with you! Is this going to effect those of us with League Pass? Also, are the preseason games going to be available thru league pass or are they only going to be seen thru the local cable channel? I was looking forward to being able to catch as many preseason games as possible just to get a feel for what this team may be like. I need my fix baby and I need it soon!!!!


I know, I am the SAME way! I hope League pass will show preseason games or I will be ticked.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> I know, I am the SAME way! I hope League pass will show preseason games or I will be ticked.


I'm trying to remember if they did last year. I thought they did and it was free as a promo to get folks to buy league pass. I could be wrong because I don't really remember. Those teams that had local broadcasts were picked up by league pass so if the game was available you got to see it. With this new sports channel showing all 8 games because of the hockey strike I REALLY want to catch all 8 games. I even ordered TIVO this year so that I could be better able to record the games and watch them when I have the time.

This season needs to start already! I'm tired of debating the statistical merits or shortcommings of players. I'd much rather complain about the actual shortcommings of our current players!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm trying to remember if they did last year. I thought they did and it was free as a promo to get folks to buy league pass. I could be wrong because I don't really remember. Those teams that had local broadcasts were picked up by league pass so if the game was available you got to see it. With this new sports channel showing all 8 games because of the hockey strike I REALLY want to catch all 8 games. I even ordered TIVO this year so that I could be better able to record the games and watch them when I have the time.
> ...


I agree. In fact, I just called today to have tivo installed in my living room. I already have it in the bedroom but I can see the fights with my fiance over recording Bulls games in one room while watching them in the other while she tries to record/watch stuff, so I wanted to make it easy. And if memory serves me correctly, yes they did broadcast all of the preseason games last year for free as an incentive to fans to buy league pass. Still, with this Comcast deal who can be sure what all the implications will be?


----------



## RipDirty (Jun 17, 2002)

No. League Pass did not show preseason games last year. Only NBATV. Hopefully it will be different this year.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wow, if you're in the chicago land area, it may affect League Pass people because they black out all local games. :uhoh: I really thought they'd get this done by now. Hopefully they'll get it in by the first preseason game

First NBA league pass game will be on Tuesday Nov 2nd. Houston Rockets at Detroit Pistons


----------



## BullDurf (Feb 11, 2003)

It will most likely affect league pass. Example if Comcast is doing the game meaning Bulls announcers how could Directv show the game without an agreement with Comcast? I dony think they could. However if the game is being done by the opposing team meaning Fox Sports we would be able to get it. This could be a huge problem if it takes weeks or months to get it on Directv.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BullDurf</b>!
> It will most likely affect league pass. Example if Comcast is doing the game meaning Bulls announcers how could Directv show the game without an agreement with Comcast? I dony think they could. However if the game is being done by the opposing team meaning Fox Sports we would be able to get it. This could be a huge problem if it takes weeks or months to get it on Directv.


However, League Pass could use the TV broadcast from the Bulls' opponent.

I have never known why they choose one broadcast vs. the other.


----------



## Spyfy (Nov 16, 2002)

League Pass, much like NFL Sunday Ticket, has the rights to the regular season games, not the preseason games. Neither has ever showed preseason games to my knowledge. NFL network showed most all preseason games for the NFL this year. If I remember correctly NBA TV showed alot of preseason games last year, but not all NBA preseason games are even televised.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BullDurf</b>!
> It will most likely affect league pass. Example if Comcast is doing the game meaning Bulls announcers how could Directv show the game without an agreement with Comcast? I dony think they could. However if the game is being done by the opposing team meaning Fox Sports we would be able to get it. This could be a huge problem if it takes weeks or months to get it on Directv.


It won't matter. A bulls game won't be shown even if they used the opposing team's announcers but *only in the Chicagoland area.* League Pass in any part of the US will receive the broadcasts, chicago comcast produced or not. Remember they just want to protect local broadcasting rights.

League Pass local blackouts are different and separate from this comcast disagreement between the satellite companies.

DMD, I'm not sure how they pick whether to use the the home or away broadcast team. same with NBATV


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RipDirty</b>!
> No. League Pass did not show preseason games last year. Only NBATV. Hopefully it will be different this year.


Yeah well, I have NBA TV as a result of having league pass...so..


----------



## RipDirty (Jun 17, 2002)

Do you want a pat on the back because you have the pass and NBATV? I think there's a pretty good chance you aren't the only one.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RipDirty</b>!
> Do you want a pat on the back because you have the pass and NBATV? I think there's a pretty good chance you aren't the only one.


uhhh..no..just saying that I got my NBA tv as part of my legue pass, so when I said that preseason games were televised on league pass..that includes NBAtv.


----------



## Big Bully (May 7, 2004)

Here is how it worked last year...

Only a couple preseason games were on GameCast...only like 1 or 2 bulls games (the ones that were on regular tv)

If you live in the chicago land area the game will be blacked out...the local tv stations will not lose revenue for the nba games.

Usually whoever is the home team is has thier broadcasters on gamecast.

Hope this helps...

BB


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Yeah well, I have NBA TV as a result of having league pass...so..


With Comcast you get NBA TV separately, here for $5 a month you get a couple Foxsportsnets, Goal TV, and NBA TV.

It's frustrating that they don't carry Comcast Philly games (and it hurts when they carry Sixers, Flyers, and Phillies on Comcastsportsnet) on Satellite because it's the only reason I have Comcast cable.

They're trying to make up for the dropping the ball to the people in the dead areas now, with their Comcast DVR compatibility with satellites, even though it'd be much easier for everyone if they just reached an agreement with Satellite providers.


----------



## LaurenLuvsDaBulls (Apr 20, 2004)

If I don't get WCIU but still get League Pass, will the Bulls games on WCIU be blocked out?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Anyone know if a deal has been worked out with the satellite providers yet?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I was watching CSNC intermittently all weekend.... and its a mixed bag.

The picture quality is nice or at least better than FSN. Their graphics need some serious work, it looks like a high school TV team put it together for community access.

As for content, I'm loving the Sports Nite and the local knockoff of sportscenter.... however the CFL games are a bit tougher to watch. A rough beginning but looks like they have a chance.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> However, League Pass could use the TV broadcast from the Bulls' opponent.
> ...


If both teams' "network partners" are broadcasting the game (and keep in mind that there's a surprisingly big number of games where this isn't the case and only one city is getting a broadcast), it's been my experience that League Pass will usually go with the home team. 

There are exceptions, of course, and my observations may be skewed by the fact that I'd only really notice-- or care -- when watching Bulls games (i.e., hoping that it'll be the opposing team's feed).


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm loving this channel. Chicago Tribune live is kind of brutal as jigs would say. roundtable discussion with guests from various sports is too much. I'd rather see a talk show format with individual guests given the full attention. Morrisey didn't get a word in. Live reports in between talking with the guests are annoying. Pax commenting on the Bears season is something i don't care to hear. When the guests have to feign interests in each other's sport, that's when you know you have a bad show. Jiggets tries his best to segue things. (using Pax's Notre Dame connection with the Purdue-ND matchup. Pat Boyle seemed familiar then I remembered him from all those ESPN News and NHL hockey updates. I really liked the Chicago Sports Report on FSN but they took it off, which was sad. watching "hard-hittin" reporters like Gail Fischer asking the tough questions to Chip and Steve was funny during the weekend. I'm glad we have a competent complete and in-depth Chicago sports show. 5 minutes of Giangreco, Mark Malone extra 5 minutes with da coach on Friday nights or Sports Sunday on NBC was not enough.

This will only help the local sports scene.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> I'm loving this channel. Chicago Tribune live is kind of brutal as jigs would say. roundtable discussion with guests from various sports is too much. I'd rather see a talk show format with individual guests given the full attention. Morrisey didn't get a word in. Live reports in between talking with the guests are annoying. Pax commenting on the Bears season is something i don't care to hear. When the guests have to feign interests in each other's sport, that's when you know you have a bad show. Jiggets tries his best to segue things. (using Pax's Notre Dame connection with the Purdue-ND matchup. Pat Boyle seemed familiar then I remembered him from all those ESPN News and NHL hockey updates. I really liked the Chicago Sports Report on FSN but they took it off, which was sad. watching "hard-hittin" reporters like Gail Fischer asking the tough questions to Chip and Steve was funny during the weekend. I'm glad we have a competent complete and in-depth Chicago sports show. 5 minutes of Giangreco, Mark Malone extra 5 minutes with da coach on Friday nights or Sports Sunday on NBC was not enough.
> 
> This will only help the local sports scene.


That was funny. You can't really have a roundtable disscussion when Ditka is involved...  He prettymuch dominated the discussion, Paxson got in a few words, and Morissey nodded his head a lot. Mixed bag, but still very interesting. Live TV is just exciting to me.

You're right though. CLTV sports page was the only local stuff we got... nice to have another alternative. Especially since Lou Cannellis is like the least knowledgable sports personality ever. "I think _____ team is going to win. No reason. I just have a feeling about this...."


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> That was funny. You can't really have a roundtable disscussion when Ditka is involved...  He prettymuch dominated the discussion, Paxson got in a few words, and Morissey nodded his head a lot. Mixed bag, but still very interesting. Live TV is just exciting to me.
> ...


lou canellis was a bigtime reporter for the 670 news station during the championship years of the Bulls. I lost all respect for him when I saw him on that crappy local scene show "190 North" with Janet "I don't bring anything to the table" Davies.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

My non-responsive correspondence from DirecTV:

Original question:



> Subject: Comcast Sports Chicago
> 
> My question is:
> 
> ...


"Answer:"



> Thank you for writing. I understand that it can be frustrating when a
> channel that you want is not available on DIRECTV. However, Comcast
> Corporation owns the distribution rights for the Philadelphia Regional
> Sports Network (RSN) called Comcast SportsNet. Despite our requests,
> ...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> My non-responsive correspondence from DirecTV:
> 
> Original question:
> ...


lol. oh those "smart" autoresponders


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> lou canellis was a bigtime reporter for the 670 news station during the championship years of the Bulls. I lost all respect for him when I saw him on that crappy local scene show "190 North" with Janet "I don't bring anything to the table" Davies.


190 North?! :laugh: Its like the stale old people version of Metromix. "Come see all that Navy Pier has to offer..." Err.. okay.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> My non-responsive correspondence from DirecTV:
> 
> Original question:
> ...


lol...that's really funny actually...

But it still doesn't answer our question here. I have the basic DirecTV service and I'm getting nervous that I won't see my Bulls games this year!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I sent another inquiry e-mail. I suggest you do so as well. We have to let them know that this is important to their Chicago subscribers.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/glb/Form_Feedback.dsp


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Just sent a message to DirecTV (without mentioning Philadelphia at all, lol). Though I have a feeling that the negotiations between DirecTV and CSN-Chicago are regarding the amount of payment for broadcasting rights. DirecTV is being cheap I'm sure and is trying to land a good deal, while CSN-Chicago isn't budging. I don't think it's good news that it's been dragging on this long. 

The tribune reporter, Ed Sherman I think, who reported a few times on the situation mentioned that some companies won't have CSN-Chicago until January or later...hope that's not the deal with DirecTV, or else I may have to buy NBA League Pass. I sent an e-mail to Sherman just to request another update on the situation if possible, as well as express my frustration. Feel free to do the same: [email protected].


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> Just sent a message to DirecTV (without mentioning Philadelphia at all, lol). Though I have a feeling that the negotiations between DirecTV and CSN-Chicago are regarding the amount of payment for broadcasting rights. DirecTV is being cheap I'm sure and is trying to land a good deal, while CSN-Chicago isn't budging. I don't think it's good news that it's been dragging on this long.
> 
> The tribune reporter, Ed Sherman I think, who reported a few times on the situation mentioned that some companies won't have CSN-Chicago until January or later...hope that's not the deal with DirecTV, or else I may have to buy NBA League Pass. I sent an e-mail to Sherman just to request another update on the situation if possible, as well as express my frustration. Feel free to do the same: [email protected].


League Pass won't do you any good if you live in the chicagoland area and want to watch bulls games. You're still subject to blackout rules. I'd assume you could catch all the Bulls away games just fine with League Pass but the home games would, more than likely, be blacked out. That's why League Pass is great if you don't live in the city of your favorite team. You pretty much get to see all the games then. I feel for you folks in Chicago who are having to go thru all this. Big companies fighting for dollars and the people they're supposed to be serving are the ones without any service...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> 
> League Pass won't do you any good if you live in the chicagoland area and want to watch bulls games. You're still subject to blackout rules. I'd assume you could catch all the Bulls away games just fine with League Pass but the home games would, more than likely, be blacked out. That's why League Pass is great if you don't live in the city of your favorite team. You pretty much get to see all the games then. I feel for you folks in Chicago who are having to go thru all this. Big companies fighting for dollars and the people they're supposed to be serving are the ones without any service...


Yeah, I was doing some legal reading on DirecTV's website, and I learned exactly what you said:

"If a ... local cable system [Comcast] has the rights to broadcast a pro game in a certain region [Chicago], customers in that area will be unable to receive that game through their DIRECTV® subscription(s)....Blackouts apply to...NBA League Pass."

And I wouldn't count on getting away games either. Since CSN-Chicago has local broadcasting rights to away games as well, then Chicago area satellites would be blacked out as well for those. Let's just hope something gets done real soon. I'd like to see the pre-season action come Tuesday.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Comcast Sports Net will be shown on DISHNet in my area at least (Aurora)

I just got off the phone with them, and they said all Bulls home and away games will be shown (not available with all packages, but we just signed up for their 4-tv receiver/HBO/basic movie package that they are advertising now).

(800) 333-DISH


----------



## LaurenLuvsDaBulls (Apr 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> Comcast Sports Net will be shown on DISHNet in my area at least (Aurora)
> 
> I just got off the phone with them, and they said all Bulls home and away games will be shown (not available with all packages, but we just signed up for their 4-tv receiver/HBO/basic movie package that they are advertising now).
> ...


What is DISHNet? Is that the same as Dish Network?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LaurenLuvsDaBulls</b>!
> 
> 
> What is DISHNet? Is that the same as Dish Network?


As far as I know, yes. That's what SBC referred to them as, assumedly an abbreviation.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Send feedback to DirecTV*

I'll send a message everyday if I have to because DirecTV needs to know the importance of having CSN-Chicago. I urge anyone else to do the same. Go to http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/glb/Form_Feedback.dsp. Copy and paste my message if you want...here is what I wrote:

I am getting extremely impatient with the DirecTV negotiations with Comcast for broadcasting rights to Comcast SportsNet Chicago. This station currently monopolizes all major sports programming in Chicago. It is a major issue to prevent DirecTV customers in Chicago from seeing their sports teams on TV. I urge DirecTV, on behalf of many thousands of Chicagoans, to pay whatever settlement they need to in order to obtain broadcasting rights to Comcast SportsNet Chicago. I, for one, will cancel my DirecTV services if something is not done soon, and I know I am not the only one.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

:upset: latest response from DirecTV: :upset: 


Thanks for writing. As you know, we make changes and additions to our programming line-up from time to time. Although we don't have any new information about Comcast Chicago at this time, feel free to bookmark the News Releases section of our web site at DIRECTV.com/PR and check 
back from time to time for the latest announcements.	

Sincerely,

Annie
DIRECTV Customer Service



Translation:

Bulls fans who have DirecTV are screwed for the forseeable future.

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

You guys know this is a Comcasts' fault? 

They are charging $3 a subscriber!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> You guys know this is a Comcasts' fault?
> 
> They are charging $3 a subscriber!


Yeah I put most of the blame on Comcast, but it's partly DirecTV's fault too for not being more aggressive with a deal. I just moved into my first apartment a few months ago after graduating from college, and I've come to the harsh realization that all those companies are scum; TV companies, phone/internet companies, you name it. They all want to snag every penny they can get.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

So I ask you:

Is there any good reason for me to remain a DirecTV subscriber?


----------



## BullDurf (Feb 11, 2003)

It will be on Directv channel 640 on Nov 26. http://mb3.theinsiders.com/fchicagocubsfrm1.showMessage?topicID=18163.topic


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BullDurf</b>!
> It will be on Directv channel 640 on Nov 26. http://mb3.theinsiders.com/fchicagocubsfrm1.showMessage?topicID=18163.topic


Sure hope that's true and not just a false rumor. I didn't see anything on the news release section of DirecTV's website, so I'm getting my hopes up until then. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm getting my Dish Network installed as we speak, so I'll give an update after this if indeed the rep was telling the truth


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

640 used to be Fox Sports Net Chicago and 641 used to be Fox Sports Net Chicago Plus. I guess they are bumping one down and removing plus. 

In NY they already have Comcast Sports Net Chicago.

http://www.angelfire.com/nj2/piratejim/satellite.html

It *may* be different here in Chicago because the nation won't see the Bulls games but we will and locally they'll have to pay a premium. hopefully this is true for Chicago and the promo he saw wasn't a national commercial.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> I'm getting my Dish Network installed as we speak, so I'll give an update after this if indeed the rep was telling the truth


So after getting my DISH Network installed, I find out there is no Comcast Sports Network listed (supposed to be channel 442).

I called customer service back, and he said that in order to get the channel, I had to upgrade our sports package for $5.99/month. I told him that all I wanted the channel for was to watch the Bulls Home and Away games. He checked, and said that all games would be aired on the local channels WGN-Chicago and WCIU. I mentioned that I wanted to see all 82 games, and he said that they would be available.

So it looks like I may miss the preseason games (without upgrading), so I'll find out on Tuesday. But it sounds like I'll be able to see all the regular season games.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hope you are right, but the Bulls schedule doesn't show 82 games broadcast on WGN and WCIU. 

I have my doubts about the service rep's info.

I'm really mad about this. The Comcast deal has ben public for many months. The satellite companies should have worked out a deal long before this, so there is no interruption of sports broadcasts.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 
> 
> So after getting my DISH Network installed, I find out there is no Comcast Sports Network listed (supposed to be channel 442).
> ...


I hope you got that person's name because they were all LIES! If you got their name, you can use that against them and get free service for a year. Just say I got Dish because I wanted to see my Bulls.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> You guys know this is a Comcasts' fault?
> 
> They are charging $3 a subscriber!


And from what I hear it's non-negotiable. The $3.00 is a take-it-or-leave-it fee.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope you got that person's name because they were all LIES! If you got their name, you can use that against them and get free service for a year. Just say I got Dish because I wanted to see my Bulls.


Of course I did. If the preseason game on Tuesday isn't available to me, I am going to call and complain that the original person I talked to (before I got the Dish set up) said that Comcast Sports Net would be included with the package that we ordered.

Wrote down date, time, person's name. I ask specific questions so they have to give me specific answers. And if they are wrong, more free stuff for me.

I originally said that I wouldn't sign up for the Dish had we not gotten this channel over the phone, so I already have that working for me. But before I complain hard, I'm going to see if the preseason game is available on Tuesday.


----------



## RealFan (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Sure hope that's true and not just a false rumor. I didn't see anything on the news release section of DirecTV's website, so I'm getting my hopes up until then. Thanks for the info though.


That's not true. My monthly billing statement simply carried an offer that the channel would be available for free preview from 11/26 - 11/28. This assumed that DirecTV would actually be carrying the channel. No agreement yet though I suspect something will happen during the Bulls preseason.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Can someone from anywhere else not in Chicago WITH directv and total choice premier or a base package (or up) with sports pack check channel 639 and 640 and tell us which channels are which?

If anyone in chicago can check those channels, could you tell us what you see?

639 should be Fox Sports Chicago and
640 should be Comcast Sports Net Chicago.


----------



## BullDurf (Feb 11, 2003)

639 Fox Sports Chicago
640 Channel not available, channels junp from 639 to 641


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I knew we should have switched from the dish to digital cable when we bought the new house last year.

:sigh:


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

According to the Dish Network website, Comcast SportsNet is included in their Top60+ and higher programming plans. It's only the Top60 plan that doesn't include it. In that plan, you would get only the WGN and WCIU games.

Rhyder, which plan did you sign up for?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> According to the Dish Network website, Comcast SportsNet is included in their Top60+ and higher programming plans. It's only the Top60 plan that doesn't include it. In that plan, you would get only the WGN and WCIU games.
> 
> Rhyder, which plan did you sign up for?


We had America's top 120.

However, I just called the rep again, and this one finally sounded like she knew what was talking about.

She said that CSN would be available based on your area. Chicagoland area would be blocked out without upgrading to the additional 5.99 sports package. She asked for our area code and said that that was what we needed to do.

I did complain about the other rep saying that we would have CSN. She upgraded me to a free 3-month trial of America's Everything Package (including all the movie channels, but no CSN), and we're paying for CSN at 5.99/mo.

In effect, we're getting America's Everything + CSN for America's top 120 price + $5.99 for three months. Not too bad for only complaining once.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

All the channels just upgrading as I was writing that last post, and CCSN (channel 442) is available for me now.

Stressful, but we still have a nicer deal than we had with Comcast.

4 Receivers (2 DVR receivers--TIVO like capabilities) + more regular channels and same amount of movie channels and $2/mo cheaper (after upgrading to get CCSN).

vs.

1 receiver (where we could watch the movie channels we subscribed to) at Comcast.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

I’m still waiting for my answer from DirecTv…It looks like they (customer service) have no clue what is going on here at the local market! The whole situation is really depressing. Season is almost here and it looks like even with NBA pass I will have no Bulls on my tv… Great job Bulls, Comcast and DirecTv!

visit my web


----------



## Cochise (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> All the channels just upgrading as I was writing that last post, and CCSN (channel 442) is available for me now.
> 
> Stressful, but we still have a nicer deal than we had with Comcast.
> ...




How are you getting Chicago Comcast? I just called them at 312-527-4114 and they said they have no deal yet with satellite but they're working on it.

I have stinking DISH network and I called their number at 800-333-DISH and they said the only CCSN channel they have (424) is Washington's. I gave them my number and everything and they still said they didn't have that channel for the Chicago area.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cochise</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah? how are you getting it rhyder? will it show the actual game?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I got DISH too. This just F'N sucks  

Don't these people know there are people in Chicago, IL who like to watch sports? I can't believe a deal hasn't been made yet.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm not getting it either.

The rep told me it was Comcast Sports Net - Chicago.

It's showing that the preseason game is on 435 (FOXNE), and I try and select the channel and it says that it has been blacked out.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Gotta say that Eddy looks f'n great. Slim and much quicker than we've ever seen before. Doesn't in any way resemble the oaf he was last year. 
Nocioni looks good too. So does Deng. Nothing much from Gordon so far. A couple of free throughs with an agressive drive to the basket.

Wish you all could see it. 

Eddy just dunked again 25 - 29 celtics.


----------



## Bigjad66 (Aug 29, 2002)

*No Luck 4 Me!!!*

Well i just got off the phone with the people at dish network and it seems like im gonna be out of the loop as well. When I contacted dish network a few weeks ago i specifically asked if this channel would be available to me and they said yes it would. That was the main reason that I signed up. Well I just recieved my system yesterday and I could not find the channel anywhere. After speaking with them and the tech support person changing my feed a few times they switched me over to a supervisor. He said that basically the deal with the channel had not been worked out yet and until it does I would be out of luck. He said that the person that I had spoke with a few weeks ago probably though I was talking about the comcast channel in philly. I then inquired about league pass (thinking that maybe they would give it to me for free until the agreement is worked out because i was misled) and he said that Bulls games would not be available either because I am in the Chicago market (even though im in the quad cities about 155 miles west of Chicago :upset: ) I hope that sheds a little light for others in my area that may be having the same problem. And they still didnt offer me any freebies. :upset:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: No Luck 4 Me!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Bigjad66</b>! And they still didnt offer me any freebies. :upset:


You have to ask for them.

I basically said to a manager that your customer service lied to me after I told them I would not sign up unless I could see all Bulls games and was very unhappy about switching my service at the moment. I told him that I was going to cancel my service and refuse payment until Comcast Sports Net Chicago was available unless he could do something to retain me as a customer.

That's when he started, "well lets see what I can do for you."


----------

